# Thinking of Spending Winters in Spain



## Cliath

Maybe I'm crazy, but I don't mind our Irish summers. I like being able to go outside without being plastered in sunscreen. I like being able to go for a walk and breathe fresh air without being lathered in perspiration. I like being able to sleep with my windows open without being bitten by mosquitoes. Irish winters, however, can be very depressing, so now that I'm retired I'm researching better places to spend the winter.

My ideal location would be Florida but the long flights and expensive health insurance rule out the USA. Islands such as the Canaries are out because I like to do some sightseeing. That leave the European mainland, and it looks like southern Spain has the best weather, although some comments on other threads don't paint a very rosy picture of winter time in Spain. 

I gather that homes are hard/expensive to heat and that coastal areas are deserted in the off season. Is it really that bad? What if I were to rent a place in Spain for, say, October and November, come home for Christmas and January, then return to Spain for February, March and maybe April? Would Spanish weather during those months be similar to our Irish summer?


----------



## bob_bob

Not warm and not overly dry.

End of March it should pick up. Have you been to Gran Canaria? The inland mountain area is stunning, Las Palmas is a vibrant city for a break from the south end of the Island winter sun and still warm.

Daily mean temp in the airport / capital in the winter about 18c about 6c more than the mainland.
Gran Canaria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Warmer on the coast again.


----------



## jojo

The thing is that this last winter its been quite mild, no long spells of rain, a lot more sun than usual. But it cant be predicted. The nights and when the sun doesnt shine it turns cold. the houses as I've said before take a lot to heat and are prone to damp - altho if you find an apartment with a south facing view, the sun may well warm it up during the day??? Avoiding tourist areas wont be so hard in the winter, cos altho there are a few tourists around, there are enough usually to keep places awake, but not too many to make them rowdy. I used to live n an urbanisation called Torremuelle, near Benalmadena. That was nice, quiet, non touristy, but lovely and had a train station that went to Malaga airport in 20 mins????

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks

Mild? I got frostbite in January 2009! Last time I got that was in 1963 in UK. Winter 2009/10 we had so much rain that we had landslides, roads washed out and rain actually came through the walls and was running down to the floor. Walls aren't insulated and other than hollow bricks there are no cavities which also means that if rain gets in at the top of the house you can find a pool of it in the basement...

I would still rather spend Christmas in Spain rather than Uk. Here parents don't seem to have to buy their kids' loyalty with ever more expensive presents. Kids (all ages) are much better behaved and are really determined to make good use of their spare time (additional classes, sport, band, etc.) rather than hang around on street corners getting up to mischief.


----------



## jojo

Actually, there are a fair few "winterers" in Spain who do exactly what you're wanting to do. I have friends who live in France during the summer and Spain in the winter, where they meet others who are also spending their winters in Spain - Nerja to be precise. Nerja is quite touristy in the summer, but in the winter its quiet, but not a ghost town by any means

Jo xxx


----------



## Abyss-Rover

Many of the island tourist areas are quiet during the winter but have good infrastructure for winter living. Also, most of these areas do not suffer from the land slides and other horrors that you will hear a lot about on here. We did see snow in 2009, it started about 10pm and was nowhere to be found in the morning.


----------



## baldilocks

Abyss-Rover said:


> Many of the island tourist areas are quiet during the winter but have good infrastructure for winter living. Also, most of these areas do not suffer from the land slides and other horrors that you will hear a lot about on here. We did see snow in 2009, it started about 10pm and was nowhere to be found in the morning.


But they DO have the occasional erupting volcano and earthquake!


----------



## Solwriter

We have been in Spain for seven years (inland Andalucia) and like others, I will say it's a little hard to predict just what the weather in winter is going to do. Also, as we live inland and in a mountainous region, our weather does not necessarily compare to towns on the coast.

However, over that time, this is what I have found to be the average:

*October* - still can get hot in the day (sunscreen weather), but as October progresses, quite chilly at night. October is also one of the rainy months, so expect to get wet (when it rains here it's like having a bucket emptied over your head).

*November* - some lovely warm, sunny days but nights getting very chilly.

*December* - we have been sunburnt in December taking the dogs for a walk, but the nights can get very, very cold.

*January* - pretty bleak, with weak sun for only a couple of hours per day. Cold in the day and bitter cold at night. If we are going to get snowed in, now is the most likely month.

*February* - similar to January, with cold, grey days and bitter cold nights.

*March* - getting warmer now, but nowhere near sunbathing weather unless you are in a very enclosed spot. And nights are still cold. Plus we are into the rainy season again.

*April* - I like April. By the second week the days can be warm and sunny and it's really time to think about sorting out the summer wardrobe. Still plenty of rain though. 

As I said, this is all based on averages and does not take account of the very cold winter of 2009, or the constant floods of (I think...) 2010.

But that's a rough idea anyway.


----------



## Alcalaina

The nicest thing about winters in Southern Spain are the lighter evenings (where I live it doesn't get dark till 6.30 even in midwinter) and the mild sunny afternoons so you can go for long walks without suffering from heat exhaustion.

We get a lot of rainfall here from December through March, but there are still a lot more sunny days than wet ones.

Just make sure you get a place with south-facing windows and a patio that catches the winter sun, and a good log-burning stove to make it cosy at night.


----------



## 1questxx

I would consider Greece as well, they have a similar weather and prices are probably cheaper.


----------



## Cliath

Thank you all very much for your advice. I'm sorry that I can't respond individually because I don't know how to put lots of quotes in a single post.

I have read good reports of Nerja but as far as I can tell the rail link from Malaga stops at Fuengirola. Torremuelle sounds good.

I holidayed in Gran Canaria (Playa del something) about 15 years ago. On cloudy days we would get the bus to Puerto Rico where there seemed to be constant sunshine. I'm afraid that it didn't appeal to me. If good weather were my only criterion I might settle for short stays in the Canaries. Island life wouldn't suit me for longer than a couple of weeks.

The replies here suggest that the weather would suit me well enough (flood and landslides excepted) provided we could find suitable accommodation. Reckon we would have to find somewhere far from a river and away from hills.

Reading various websites, I get the impression that it's ok to rent in Spain but the buying process can be a minefield, and selling on almost impossible and very likely to be loss making. Another concern is what happens in a joint ownership situation should one of the owners die. (Not planning to kick the bucket any time soon but best to cover all our bases). 

Even if we were to stick to renting rather than buying in Spain, I still have concerns about whether our most likely option, the CDS, would suit us. Meaning no offence to any of you kind people here who seem far different than the stereotypes we read and hear about on the CDS, I find it very hard to push those stereotypes to the back of my mind when planning my future.

Sorry for being so long-winded, and I am truly grateful for the advice you have given me.


----------



## Tippy

*Winter months*

We have often spent winter months in Spain ( Costa del Sol ) It can get quite cold.The air con heat seems to float highup in the rooms. We are taking electric radiators with us this year, and hope to be toasting. We are south facing which is great, but I do like to be warm. Sometimes it can seem quiet out at night, but is usually fine during the day at all the coffee shops. You can't beat getting away from the long english winters, we've still got ours here in the north of england and it's July


----------



## brocher

Cliath said:


> Thank you all very much for your advice. I'm sorry that I can't respond individually because I don't know how to put lots of quotes in a single post.
> 
> I have read good reports of Nerja but as far as I can tell the rail link from Malaga stops at Fuengirola. Torremuelle sounds good.
> 
> I holidayed in Gran Canaria (Playa del something) about 15 years ago. On cloudy days we would get the bus to Puerto Rico where there seemed to be constant sunshine. I'm afraid that it didn't appeal to me. If good weather were my only criterion I might settle for short stays in the Canaries. Island life wouldn't suit me for longer than a couple of weeks.
> 
> The replies here suggest that the weather would suit me well enough (flood and landslides excepted) provided we could find suitable accommodation. Reckon we would have to find somewhere far from a river and away from hills.
> 
> Reading various websites, I get the impression that it's ok to rent in Spain but the buying process can be a minefield, and selling on almost impossible and very likely to be loss making. Another concern is what happens in a joint ownership situation should one of the owners die. (Not planning to kick the bucket any time soon but best to cover all our bases).
> 
> Even if we were to stick to renting rather than buying in Spain, I still have concerns about whether our most likely option, the CDS, would suit us. Meaning no offence to any of you kind people here who seem far different than the stereotypes we read and hear about on the CDS, I find it very hard to push those stereotypes to the back of my mind when planning my future.
> 
> Sorry for being so long-winded, and I am truly grateful for the advice you have given me.



Ha, ha, my daughter moved to Marbella a little over a year ago and we still haven't seen any A, B,C or even D list celebs. We did see some extra security guards outside a jewellery shop one day - but didn't want to miss the bus by waiting to see who would come out! I've seen the posh boats in Banus and the designer shops - but they were all deserted!

Even, in Marbella, I can quite happily walk around my usual scruffy self without feeling the least bit self conscious - and I notice my daughter and her new friends get "done up" far less to go out, than they would have in the UK.

As I wander round Marbella, I only see ordinary folk going about their daily business. I guess it is no different from living somewhere like London, there are many different "classes" (for want of a better word) - but you just don't see it, as you don't move in the same circles or visit the same places.

You may or may not like the CdS but I wouldn't be put off by the "stereotypes" you mention - I'm pretty sure you won't see any of them as you wander round the local market, Mercadona, the Chinese Bazaar or have a nice dinner in your local cheap but good restaurant.


----------



## Cliath

Ha, Brocher, you must have read my mind. I had visions of the place being packed with footballers' wives and wannabes in summer and their geriatric equivalent in winter. You'll never know how reassuring your post is. I did visit Marbella nearly 40 years ago and liked it. In those days places like Torremolinos and Mijas were little more than villages. 

Think we might look into paying maybe a short visit this winter to check it out. Torremuelle is on my short list. Can you recommend anywhere else?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

brocher said:


> Ha, ha, my daughter moved to Marbella a little over a year ago and we still haven't seen any A, B,C or even D list celebs. We did see some extra security guards outside a jewellery shop one day - but didn't want to miss the bus by waiting to see who would come out! I've seen the posh boats in Banus and the designer shops - but they were all deserted!
> 
> Even, in Marbella, I can quite happily walk around my usual scruffy self without feeling the least bit self conscious - and I notice my daughter and her new friends get "done up" far less to go out, than they would have in the UK.
> 
> As I wander round Marbella, I only see ordinary folk going about their daily business. I guess it is no different from living somewhere like London, there are many different "classes" (for want of a better word) - but you just don't see it, as you don't move in the same circles or visit the same places.
> 
> You may or may not like the CdS but I wouldn't be put off by the "stereotypes" you mention - I'm pretty sure you won't see any of them as you wander round the local market, Mercadona, the Chinese Bazaar or have a nice dinner in your local cheap but good restaurant.


I've only been to Marbella a couple of times on holiday in the summer, but I saw _plenty_ of Medallion Man types and women who's life's work were their tans, but they won't necessarily be around the "everyday people" parts as brocher says. As she says if you don't move in the same circles the celebs, or wannabe celebs, this life won't necessarily affect you, but it's very much there and very much part of Marbella. Don't forget many of the celebs are Spanish or from other countries like the Arab states and wouldn't necessarily be instantly recogisable to us. Many others are people like nobilty or very wealthy (not necessarily well known) and are who's hobbies include collecting more wealth.
It's there, but won't necessarily impinge on your life if you don't want it too.

PS To answer each post by quoting, click on _*reply*_ on the post that you want to answer


----------



## mrypg9

These prejudices against the CdS are....prejudices. Stereotypes are...stereotypes.
When I said I was moving to the CdS, 'superior' friends in the UK wrinkled their noses....
None of them had actually visited the CdS and their misperceptions were based on tv programmes, films and lurid reporting in the British press.

The CdS encompasses flashy spots like Marbella and Puerto Banus which, let it not be forgotten, are favourite destinations of the very many Spaniards who like that sort of ambiance, more popular tourist areas such as Torremolinos and Fuengirola but almost completely Spanish seaside towns such as Estepona.

Then there are the villages like mine where the main street is deserted most of the time, donkeys,horses, sheep and other livestock wander freely and such tourism as there is is mainly Spanish and very family-orientated.

Many inland towns away from the coast are more predominantly British in ambiance than Marbella. Coin, the Alhaurins have up to one-third British immigrants. And of course for real 'Little Britain' the Costa Blanca must be Numero Uno....with towns such as Alicante, Benidorm and Torrevieja being overwhelmingly Northern European immigrant.

But so what? Talk of 'tourist traps' and so on could be seen as some pitch for exclusivity, a superior choice...Then you get the nonsense about the 'real Spain'. Barcelona, Bilbao, Madrid are all 'tourist traps' (a revealing phrase in itself) and generate much-needed revenue.

The fact is that Spain like other countries offers a wide choice of regions, cities, towns and villages to suit all tastes and in this respect I cannot see a hierarchy of taste. Behind the coasts there are beautiful unspoilt villages and also 'normal' working towns, some appealing, others may be not. Most towns try to attract tourists, the seaside resorts, the white villages, the cities with their museums...because they need the revenue. This doesn't make them any the less attractive as places to live and they certainly don't become less 'Spanish'.
You can only judge by travelling around and seeing for yourself....


----------



## youngagepensioner

We lived in Spain for eight years, the last three from November-June only. We were 1000m high in a village on the southern face of The Sierra Nevada in Granada province.

Obviously it is quite cold there at night, but there were still blue sky and sunshine days, even though it might be cold. Yes, we did have a terrific frost that killed all the prickly pears in early 2005 (the frost even went into North Africa), and that year we had huge snow drifts and it hung around for weeks. In 2010 we had so much rain that many roads were simply washed away down the mountain and some houses (thankfully not ours!) fell down.

Usually though, the winters were OK, cold at night (especially at the altitude) and rain in late winter/early spring, but that's what brings all the beautiful spring flowers that cover the mountains and fragrance the air. Any snow is normally gone within a week, on the southern side at 1000m and below. Above that, the snow will last well into spring, but makes for stunning scenery. On the other side of Sierra Nevada there is a Ski Resort.

What you need, as someone else has suggested, is a south-facing house and a good woodburner. Also, do as the Spanish do and only warm the room you are in.

Hope you enjoy it as much as we did


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mrypg9 said:


> These prejudices against the CdS are....prejudices. Stereotypes are...stereotypes.
> When I said I was moving to the CdS, 'superior' friends in the UK wrinkled their noses....
> None of them had actually visited the CdS and their misperceptions were based on tv programmes, films and lurid reporting in the British press.
> 
> The CdS encompasses flashy spots like Marbella and Puerto Banus which, let it not be forgotten, are favourite destinations of the very many Spaniards who like that sort of ambiance, more popular tourist areas such as Torremolinos and Fuengirola but almost completely Spanish seaside towns such as Estepona.
> 
> Then there are the villages like mine where the main street is deserted most of the time, donkeys,horses, sheep and other livestock wander freely and such tourism as there is is mainly Spanish and very family-orientated.
> 
> Many inland towns away from the coast are more predominantly British in ambiance than Marbella. Coin, the Alhaurins have up to one-third British immigrants. And of course for real 'Little Britain' the Costa Blanca must be Numero Uno....with towns such as Alicante, Benidorm and Torrevieja being overwhelmingly Northern European immigrant.
> 
> But so what? Talk of 'tourist traps' and so on could be seen as some pitch for exclusivity, a superior choice...Then you get the nonsense about the 'real Spain'. Barcelona, Bilbao, Madrid are all 'tourist traps' (a revealing phrase in itself) and generate much-needed revenue.
> 
> The fact is that Spain like other countries offers a wide choice of regions, cities, towns and villages to suit all tastes and in this respect I cannot see a hierarchy of taste. Behind the coasts there are beautiful unspoilt villages and also 'normal' working towns, some appealing, others may be not. Most towns try to attract tourists, the seaside resorts, the white villages, the cities with their museums...because they need the revenue. This doesn't make them any the less attractive as places to live and they certainly don't become less 'Spanish'.
> You can only judge by travelling around and seeing for yourself....


Agree with much of what you say except the inclusion of Alicante in the predominantly Northern European category...???


----------



## Tippy

*Vein*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Agree with much of what you say except the inclusion of Alicante in the predominantly Northern European category...???


In another vein. I'd like to ask about associations and clubs for expats ( film clubs maybe, horses , dogs etc ) in my neck of the woods, Miijas Costa, Marbella area. We are wanting to spend more time over there this Autumn/ winter and don't want to be holed up in our appartment all the time


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Tippy said:


> In another vein. I'd like to ask about associations and clubs for expats ( film clubs maybe, horses , dogs etc ) in my neck of the woods, Miijas Costa, Marbella area. We are wanting to spend more time over there this Autumn/ winter and don't want to be holed up in our appartment all the time


May be better to open a new thread, Tippy??


----------



## mrypg9

Tippy said:


> In another vein. I'd like to ask about associations and clubs for expats ( film clubs maybe, horses , dogs etc ) in my neck of the woods, Miijas Costa, Marbella area. We are wanting to spend more time over there this Autumn/ winter and don't want to be holed up in our appartment all the time


I help run an animal rescue charity serving the Estepona area but it is not 'predominantly for expats'. But if you want to stay within the immigrant community there are theatre groups, golf clubs, branches of all the usual UK associations such as the British Legion, UK political parties, rugby clubs, charity fundraising associations such as CAP, Rotary and so on plus Estepona has an International Club (ICE) with a varied programme of excursions and other activities.

The Padre Manuel Cultural Centre in Estepona has a film club, talks, musical events featuring local singers and guitarists and visits from authors to promote new books.
All activities are in Spanish but if you want to meet Spanish people and improve your Spanish you will be made very welcome.

We came here after early retirement for peace and quiet and to gradually (in my case) let go of the work I was still doing in the UK. We now find we have so many things to do, so many social invitations and so many new friends that we're thinking of stepping back a bit.

Unless you are some sort of anti-social psychopath, Spain is in my experience one of the easiest countries I've lived in to make new friends. The area you will be living in is more densely populated with more British immigrants than a few km south along the coast -at least around Estepona - so there will be even more going on. There is the excellent Salon de Varietes Theatre in Fuengi...


----------



## mrypg9

Pesky Wesky said:


> Agree with much of what you say except the inclusion of Alicante in the predominantly Northern European category...???


I last visited Alicante in 1969, I think it was. It was very quiet and quite 'genteel' and reminded me of a Spanish Bournemouth. I rather liked it.
My son and dil went house-hunting along the Costa Blanca and the CdS - they did quite a lot of travelling around before they bought. This was about twelve years ago, I guess. They disliked Alicante because it reminded my dil of a sunnier Great Yarmouth (she is a tad over-fastidious) with no decent restaurants and too many people.
It's very popular for both holidays and a place to live so her opinion isn't the majority one but I seem to remember reading somewhere that almost 50% of some areas of the town were British...


----------



## Abyss-Rover

baldilocks said:


> But they DO have the occasional erupting volcano and earthquake!


Not the Balearics


----------



## baldilocks

Abyss-Rover said:


> Not the Balearics


At the time of posting, the talk was of the Canaries.


----------



## 90199

Abyss-Rover said:


> Not the Balearics


Whoooo! don't tempt fate

Actually I notice from the I.G.N. charts earth tremors are wide spread all over Spain, Portugal, and Southern France. With some huge ones off the Coast of Cadiz.


----------



## Cliath

Tippy: I have experience of the aircon type heating. We were happy enough with it for short stays – not so sure I'd like it for months on end. Advantages: clean; low maintenance; heated the room quickly (provided the unit was large enough for the room it was heating); flow of warm air could be directed downwards; we could choose the temperature, and it had a timer switch. Disadvantages: expensive; room cools down very quickly after it is switched off; wafts of hot air can be annoying, and no matter how quiet the unit there's low-level noise that can become as irritating as a ticking clock. Don't know much about electric rads, but I imagine you would need a few to give the same amount of heat as air con and they would take longer to heat the room.

Pesky Wesky: I think that Marbella will be outside our price range so thankfully we won't be rubbing shoulders with the rich, however famous. To be honest, from what I've read about Spain if I were 20 years younger I would probably opt for somewhere around Santander. The more I read about it the more it appeals to me but right now, and for the foreseeable future, the CDS ticks more boxes for us.

Baldilocks: I have experience of those “built for the sun” houses. I learned the value of winter drainage, insulation, damp proofing and good exterior paint. Mention of a roof terrace could bring me out in goose bumps. 

Mrypg9: A lot of what you say makes perfect sense. I'm old enough to know that every country has its share of saints and sinners, with the majority being neither one nor t'other. Every country has its tourist towns and districts. Every country has it share of immigrants who won't integrate and have no regard for their adopted country. Not for a minute am I judging any of the stereotypes. I'm sure there's a stereotype for me too and I would die of boredom if everyone were the same as me. I'm just looking for a destination where I won't feel too out of place. Good for Medallion Man et al if they're living a life that suits them. I just don't want to be in a place packed with them because I'd stand out like a sore thumb, and who likes being an oddity? 

I know that I'll have to make compromises in a foreign country.....I'm just trying to minimise the number of those compromises. Spain has set the bar as the preferred holiday destination for most Northern Europeans. All the up and coming Med countries wish they had a slice of the Spanish market but I doubt that any of them will ever outdo Spain. Much as I like the sound of the little Spanish villages, rural life isn't for me and at this stage of my life I need to be in an area where a knowledge of the language is not necessary. Lots of English speaking holidaymakers/residents mean that local businesses will be geared towards catering to them. I need that, but I also have to be careful that the requirements of a sizeable number of those foreigners are similar to my own. For example, a good supermarket is more important to me than a good restaurant, and whilst I'm not averse to the very occasional drink I would happily live without it if the alternative meant being too close to lots of Irish bars, English pubs, restaurants with “point at the picture” menus, etc. I'm just trying to find my own happy medium and I'm extremely grateful for all the help I'm getting from people on this forum as I narrow down my options.

Thank you all very, very much for sharing your advice and experiences. Special thanks to Solwriter for his month by month account of the weather. Clear enough even for my simple brain to digest.

There are plenty of other threads where I can gen up some more. I'll be watching, especially, for responses to recent comments about earthquakes.


----------



## baldilocks

Abyss-Rover said:


> Not the Balearics


Yesterday 4.5 and today 4.8 a mere 1200 km east of the Balearics and a big one in Lorca last year 250 km SW so don't speak too soon.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Cliath said:


> Tippy: I have experience of the aircon type heating. We were happy enough with it for short stays – not so sure I'd like it for months on end. Advantages: clean; low maintenance; heated the room quickly (provided the unit was large enough for the room it was heating); flow of warm air could be directed downwards; we could choose the temperature, and it had a timer switch. Disadvantages: expensive; room cools down very quickly after it is switched off; wafts of hot air can be annoying, and no matter how quiet the unit there's low-level noise that can become as irritating as a ticking clock. Don't know much about electric rads, but I imagine you would need a few to give the same amount of heat as air con and they would take longer to heat the room.
> 
> Pesky Wesky: I think that Marbella will be outside our price range so thankfully we won't be rubbing shoulders with the rich, however famous. To be honest, from what I've read about Spain if I were 20 years younger I would probably opt for somewhere around Santander. The more I read about it the more it appeals to me but right now, and for the foreseeable future, the CDS ticks more boxes for us.
> 
> Baldilocks: I have experience of those “built for the sun” houses. I learned the value of winter drainage, insulation, damp proofing and good exterior paint. Mention of a roof terrace could bring me out in goose bumps.
> 
> Mrypg9: A lot of what you say makes perfect sense. I'm old enough to know that every country has its share of saints and sinners, with the majority being neither one nor t'other. Every country has its tourist towns and districts. Every country has it share of immigrants who won't integrate and have no regard for their adopted country. Not for a minute am I judging any of the stereotypes. I'm sure there's a stereotype for me too and I would die of boredom if everyone were the same as me. I'm just looking for a destination where I won't feel too out of place. Good for Medallion Man et al if they're living a life that suits them. I just don't want to be in a place packed with them because I'd stand out like a sore thumb, and who likes being an oddity?
> 
> I know that I'll have to make compromises in a foreign country.....I'm just trying to minimise the number of those compromises. Spain has set the bar as the preferred holiday destination for most Northern Europeans. All the up and coming Med countries wish they had a slice of the Spanish market but I doubt that any of them will ever outdo Spain. Much as I like the sound of the little Spanish villages, rural life isn't for me and at this stage of my life I need to be in an area where a knowledge of the language is not necessary. Lots of English speaking holidaymakers/residents mean that local businesses will be geared towards catering to them. I need that, but I also have to be careful that the requirements of a sizeable number of those foreigners are similar to my own. For example, a good supermarket is more important to me than a good restaurant, and whilst I'm not averse to the very occasional drink I would happily live without it if the alternative meant being too close to lots of Irish bars, English pubs, restaurants with “point at the picture” menus, etc. I'm just trying to find my own happy medium and I'm extremely grateful for all the help I'm getting from people on this forum as I narrow down my options.
> 
> Thank you all very, very much for sharing your advice and experiences. Special thanks to Solwriter for his month by month account of the weather. Clear enough even for my simple brain to digest.
> 
> There are plenty of other threads where I can gen up some more. I'll be watching, especially, for responses to recent comments about earthquakes.


What a healthy attitude - like a breath of fresh air!

You've got some ideas, know where you are in your life, but are still able to listen - and hear - other people's views.

Keep it coming and with your patience, willingness and ability to live and let live your life in Spain may well happen

Pity about Santander. I know parts of it (will be going up there in August again for a few days) and it's a good area to live I think.


----------



## 90199

Pesky Wesky said:


> What a healthy attitude - like a breath of fresh air!
> 
> 
> Pity about Santander. I know parts of it (will be going up there in August again for a few days) and it's a good area to live I think.


I'm having a week there in September!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hepa said:


> I'm having a week there in September!


I'll be around these three places

Arnuero









Ajo










Noja


----------



## maxd

Cliath said:


> Maybe I'm crazy, but I don't mind our Irish summers. I like being able to go outside without being plastered in sunscreen. I like being able to go for a walk and breathe fresh air without being lathered in perspiration. I like being able to sleep with my windows open without being bitten by mosquitoes. Irish winters, however, can be very depressing, so now that I'm retired I'm researching better places to spend the winter.
> 
> My ideal location would be Florida but the long flights and expensive health insurance rule out the USA. Islands such as the Canaries are out because I like to do some sightseeing. That leave the European mainland, and it looks like southern Spain has the best weather, although some comments on other threads don't paint a very rosy picture of winter time in Spain.
> 
> I gather that homes are hard/expensive to heat and that coastal areas are deserted in the off season. Is it really that bad? What if I were to rent a place in Spain for, say, October and November, come home for Christmas and January, then return to Spain for February, March and maybe April? Would Spanish weather during those months be similar to our Irish summer?


I am doing Florida from Jan-March, not retired but can work from a computer anywhere. My family and I went to Estepona in March once to see if it was for us. First few days we were crying until the villa owner told us about the underfloor heating.

Florida is really spot on perfect in the winter months, it just could not be better for me. Also it is close to the caribbean, Miami, central and south america. All these locations are damn fine in winter.

If you find a cheapie place to live it is not too bad in the US. As for Europe there is only the Canaries that has the right weather and on from there you have perhaps Dubai or Egypt a bit further away.

Another thing Dec-March are the wettest months in Spain. Really if you want ideal weather heed my warning, there are a few threads on this forum about people moaning in the winter.


----------



## mrypg9

maxd said:


> I am doing Florida from Jan-March, not retired but can work from a computer anywhere. My family and I went to Estepona in March once to see if it was for us. First few days we were crying until the villa owner told us about the underfloor heating.
> 
> Florida is really spot on perfect in the winter months, it just could not be better for me. Also it is close to the caribbean, Miami, central and south america. All these locations are damn fine in winter.
> 
> If you find a cheapie place to live it is not too bad in the US. As for Europe there is only the Canaries that has the right weather and on from there you have perhaps Dubai or Egypt a bit further away.
> 
> Another thing Dec-March are the wettest months in Spain. Really if you want ideal weather heed my warning, there are a few threads on this forum about people moaning in the winter.



Good Morning Max.....the kind of winter you have depends entirely on location. On the southern coast winters are extremely mild ...this year we have had hardly any rain. It never snows or freezes here but go just a kilometre inland and you can see early morning frost on the grass.

I have family in Florida and yes, the climate is exceptional. The ambiance is a bit tacky, though but I guess it depends on location. I wouldn't recommend a 'cheapie' place anywhere, really. Things are usually cheap for a reason. When I was younger I had no option other than cheap places when I travelled but I'm past that now...I want comfort in my old age. That's why I had enough of Prague.

Looking in my diary I see we last had rain on April 30th - a short sharp shower. It hardly rained at all here this winter which was not good for local farmers. The rios stayed arroyos all through the winter months.

I was contemplating a short trip to see my friends in Prague sometime. Is all that messy roadworks in Dejvice still ongoing, do you know?


----------



## maxd

mrypg9 said:


> Good Morning Max.....the kind of winter you have depends entirely on location. On the southern coast winters are extremely mild ...this year we have had hardly any rain. It never snows or freezes here but go just a kilometre inland and you can see early morning frost on the grass.
> 
> I have family in Florida and yes, the climate is exceptional. The ambiance is a bit tacky, though but I guess it depends on location. I wouldn't recommend a 'cheapie' place anywhere, really. Things are usually cheap for a reason. When I was younger I had no option other than cheap places when I travelled but I'm past that now...I want comfort in my old age. That's why I had enough of Prague.
> 
> Looking in my diary I see we last had rain on April 30th - a short sharp shower. It hardly rained at all here this winter which was not good for local farmers. The rios stayed arroyos all through the winter months.
> 
> I was contemplating a short trip to see my friends in Prague sometime. Is all that messy roadworks in Dejvice still ongoing, do you know?


The cheapie reference was for the OP as he says he needs to watch his retirement pennies. I agree about Florida being tacky, we stay in a mid/upper class area called Jupiter about and hour or so north of Miami which is less tacky but it is the States, so you cannot get away from the strip malls and Mcmansions entirely but all in all we really like it there.

Prague is great now as is all of Europe in the hot season, but come winter you do not want to be anywhere near here 

Yes, The road from the airport is going to be dug up for some time now as they are extending the metro out to the airport.

My brother wants to move to Southern Spain this winter, I have tried to talk him out of it but you never know, you might have a good one.


----------



## mrypg9

maxd said:


> The cheapie reference was for the OP as he says he needs to watch his retirement pennies. I agree about Florida being tacky, we stay in a mid/upper class area called Jupiter about and hour or so north of Miami which is less tacky but it is the States, so you cannot get away from the strip malls and Mcmansions entirely but all in all we really like it there.
> 
> Prague is great now as is all of Europe in the hot season, but come winter you do not want to be anywhere near here
> 
> Yes, The road from the airport is going to be dug up for some time now as they are extending the metro out to the airport.
> 
> My brother wants to move to Southern Spain this winter, I have tried to talk him out of it but you never know, you might have a good one.



Property prices are due to fall by a further 30% so you can pick up some bargains. Didn't you say your brother was in Bulgaria? Anywhere in Spain must be preferable to Bulgaria......
My dil sold a property yesterday, one she has owned for over twelve years,very close to where we live. She wasn't looking to make a profit which was just as well as she sold to get it off her hands, basically. I don't know if she'll buy another or just pay the tax on the profit. She was very lucky to sell, really, the house wasn't on the market, a friend made an offer which she accepted.
If I ever went to live in the States I think I'd like to live on the Jersey Shore. When we went regularly to NYC we used to visit friends who lived near Woodbridge and I really loved that ambience. The area where my family lives is quite pleasant, they live on a marina as they are into all things to do with sailing -or used to be, they're getting on a bit - but nearby there are some very rough areas.
The freezing winters were one of the many reasons we had for leaving Prague. The first winter I just loved the snow - it was a novelty. But the second and third years it was something to be dreaded. Worst of all was the thaw....mud and muck everywhere. I remember getting dressed up to go to the opera and our delicate evening shoes were ruined - even in the city centre there were thick muddy puddles you couldn't avoid.
I guess it will take years to get that road fixed.....at least three times as long as almost anywhere else. I think it took four years to fix a quite small stretch of the Dejvice - Roztoky road.
My son has toyed with the idea of living outside the UK as he has his own IT business and like you can work from anywhere in the world. He would have to fly back occasionally for City meetings and the like but that's easy enough. The problem is my dil who is tied to the City and Edinburgh.
Will you be leaving Prague this January coming? Snow often falls in November or even October, doesn't it...
There are no Prague-Malaga direct flights any more...there was a very unreliable Czech carrier that did that route but they've packed up, it seems.


----------



## Cliath

Pesky Wesky said:


> What a healthy attitude - like a breath of fresh air!
> 
> You've got some ideas, know where you are in your life, but are still able to listen - and hear - other people's views.
> 
> Keep it coming and with your patience, willingness and ability to live and let live your life in Spain may well happen
> 
> Pity about Santander. I know parts of it (will be going up there in August again for a few days) and it's a good area to live I think.


Thank you for the compliment and thanks for posting the pics of Santander. It looks perfect. Pity it's too far north.


----------



## Cliath

maxd said:


> I am doing Florida from Jan-March, not retired but can work from a computer anywhere. My family and I went to Estepona in March once to see if it was for us. First few days we were crying until the villa owner told us about the underfloor heating.
> 
> Florida is really spot on perfect in the winter months, it just could not be better for me. Also it is close to the caribbean, Miami, central and south america. All these locations are damn fine in winter.
> 
> If you find a cheapie place to live it is not too bad in the US. As for Europe there is only the Canaries that has the right weather and on from there you have perhaps Dubai or Egypt a bit further away.
> 
> Another thing Dec-March are the wettest months in Spain. Really if you want ideal weather heed my warning, there are a few threads on this forum about people moaning in the winter.


Yes, the CDS seems to get nearly all its rainfall during those months but at least they get bright days. We'll rent for a while to see if we like it before committing ourselves to anything.

I like Florida too, although I haven't been to Miami. No language problems, easy driving, lots of space and affordable. Another place I really liked was Northern Alabama (the part that borders Florida - where the panhandle joins the pan). Pristine, uncrowded beaches, great winter weather and affordable. It's a popular Winter destination for retirees from the Northern States. I don't know whether it suffered from Hurricane Katrina and, latterly, the BP oil spill......I hope not. Unfortunately, long flights and health insurance costs rule out the USA for us. 

Convenience and health issues make Southern Europe our best option.

Lucky you being able to earn while you travel. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## mrypg9

Cliath said:


> Yes, the CDS seems to get nearly all its rainfall during those months but at least they get bright days. We'll rent for a while to see if we like it before committing ourselves to anything.
> 
> I like Florida too, although I haven't been to Miami. No language problems, easy driving, lots of space and affordable. Another place I really liked was Northern Alabama (the part that borders Florida - where the panhandle joins the pan). Pristine, uncrowded beaches, great winter weather and affordable. It's a popular Winter destination for retirees from the Northern States. I don't know whether it suffered from Hurricane Katrina and, latterly, the BP oil spill......I hope not. Unfortunately, long flights and health insurance costs rule out the USA for us.
> 
> Convenience and health issues make Southern Europe our best option.
> 
> Lucky you being able to earn while you travel. Enjoy it while you can.


When we were considering places to live we were spending quite a bit of time in Canada and the States and thought about that part of Carolina. It was the thought of extreme weather that put us off. 
So then we bought a place in Canada but decided it was too far to pop back to the UK on a whim and in any case the winters in the Ottawa Valley are severe.
So then we thought of Amsterdam - we used to spend a lot of time there. Unfortunately the area we both fell in love with, around the Vondelpark, was the most expensive in the city and we couldn't afford to live there and eat.
Then we decided on Prague as I had been spending time there since I was a student in the late 1960s and had good friends. We arrived in late 2005. Living was extremely cheap then - you could rent a flat in the city centre for 18000 Czech crowns -around £500 a month then - and after a year in a pleasant apartment we moved into a house with swimming pool five miles or so from the city centre....so near yet in many ways so primitive.
Prague is a pleasant enough city but lacking in many of the things that you get used to in the West. The winters are cold -I can understand maxd wanting to get away - and in summer you can't move for tourists. Food quality is poor and public and personal hygiene equally so. Deodorant is not widely used.
By year three we needed a change, my family had properties here in Spain, OH wanted to move to Spain, I wasn't too sure but after settling in our current house I felt happy and at home.
Can't imagine moving away now.


----------



## Cliath

Yes, feeling happy and at home is all important. Every country has its plus and minus points and we all have different priorities. It's just a question of finding the right "fit". Have you settled in Spain for good, or do you envisage moving on after a given number of years?


----------



## mrypg9

Cliath said:


> Yes, feeling happy and at home is all important. Every country has its plus and minus points and we all have different priorities. It's just a question of finding the right "fit". Have you settled in Spain for good, or do you envisage moving on after a given number of years?


We changed our plans which were to spend a few years here then France then Scotland -OH is Glaswegian - but after my initial hesitation I'm happy to end my days here...hopefully not at any time in the near future
We were very lucky to find the perfect spot for us...a quiet Spanish village, no nightlife, everyone knows everyone, then just the right house for us and our large dog, on the coast which is important to me as I grew up on the Dorset coast,...
I've found a worthwhile activity, running the dog rescue charity so there's plenty of useful work to be done, we've made loads of friends of all nationalities, our Spanish neighbours are now friends....every day I stop to think how lucky I am . I take nothing for granted.
At first I missed 'Central' Europe.....the culture, the music most of all as I am a great opera and Mozart fan and music in Prague is like daily bread. But I have Cds and there are opportunities for all kinds of live music within a short drive. The postman is always bringing books from amazon.uk and we see family and friends regularly.
I am grateful for the sheer pleasure and enjoyment of life each day brings.
But in many ways life is what byou make it. I get annoyed when people run down the UK....our life there was good too.
I guess I've been lucky.


----------



## Cliath

Sounds like you've found your perfect fit. Lovely to hear a happy story. I know what you mean about people running down their homeland........as though rubbishing one country makes another appear better. I recall when I was very young I bitched about my sister and was told in no uncertain terms that doing someone else down wouldn't make my own star shine brighter. Reckon the same applies to countries.


----------



## baldilocks

mrypg9 said:


> We were very lucky to find the perfect spot for us...a quiet Spanish village, no nightlife, everyone knows everyone, then just the right house for us and our large dog, on the coast which is important to me as I grew up on the Dorset coast,...
> 
> we've made loads of friends of all nationalities, our Spanish neighbours are now friends....every day I stop to think how lucky I am .


Similarly for us. we considered several other countries in N and S America, Europe (France Portugal, etc) but each ruled itself out for one reason or another (mostly financial - high taxes, healthcare costs, pensions at a fixed level, etc.) 

We have found our perfect spot in Spain same reasons as Mary, except that I was very happy to avoid the coast (likewise I was born, etc.) and have lived in flatlands and mountains - prefer the latter.

You will find that most of us have albums on the forum showing something of where we are.


----------



## mrypg9

baldilocks said:


> Similarly for us. we considered several other countries in N and S America, Europe (France Portugal, etc) but each ruled itself out for one reason or another (mostly financial - high taxes, healthcare costs, pensions at a fixed level, etc.)
> 
> We have found our perfect spot in Spain same reasons as Mary, except that I was very happy to avoid the coast (likewise I was born, etc.) and have lived in flatlands and mountains - prefer the latter.
> 
> You will find that most of us have albums on the forum showing something of where we are.


Our front view is of the sea, view from rear of house: mountains...
We can be on the beach in five minutes or so by car, in the mountains in twenty minutes.

What's not to like...

One of the most memorable sights I've seen since living here was the blood-red Sierra Bermeja early one morning...truly majestic.
But then again there is the moonlight making a shiny path across a siver sea..

You don't get that in S****horpe...


----------



## Skysky69

mrypg9 said:


> Our front view is of the sea, view from rear of house: mountains...
> We can be on the beach in five minutes or so by car, in the mountains in twenty minutes.
> 
> What's not to like...
> 
> One of the most memorable sights I've seen since living here was the blood-red Sierra Bermeja early one morning...truly majestic.
> But then again there is the moonlight making a shiny path across a siver sea..
> 
> You don't get that in S****horpe...



hi Mrypg9, sounds beautiful whereabouts are you? 

Gutted to have just got back, tried to volunteer at a rescue for the day (not yours I don't think) but nobody got back to me :-(


----------



## londino

Depends where you go, Madrid and the centre of the country can be very cold and grey in winter. The North (basque country, galicia, asturias) is pretty grey and wet. Catalunya and Valencia have very mild winters, nice days where the temp can get up to 17 at times and you can still sit outdoors. But you wont need sunscreen at all.


----------



## 2ladies

We wintered in Ft. Lauderdale for 20 years - but it just became a stretch too far!!

Now winter between Puerto Banus and Estepona, in a gorgeous area by the beach. 

Yes, it can get cold in the evening - we turn on the heating for a while and wrap up in front of the telly and watch Sky. Still warmer than the UK!! This year was amazing, but we still get out far more than we would wintering in the UK.


----------

